# Download Flash Files & games without Flash Downloader



## Worried From Bugs (Jul 16, 2009)

*Source:* *Tweaking Windows | How to Download Flash Files & games without Flash Downloader*


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice find


----------



## mughal (Aug 21, 2009)

thanx bro its realy grt finding.......


----------



## loverboy25 (Aug 30, 2009)

really a great finding.......keep it up buddy......and in4m us if u find more,,,,,


----------



## cyberxtremer (Sep 1, 2009)

Most of them dont have the code directly in the source. Here is a great resource for all of you 

Simple google dorking 
*www.google.co.in/search?q=intitle:"index+of".swf


----------

